# Pool repaint



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Started prepping and painting bathrooms, changing rooms and utility rooms today. Will be finishing painting these rooms and moving onto pool area on Thursday. Guys are loving it as it's 11 degrees outside and they can were shorts in here as it's quite warm. Pics attached are the beginning, they are changing the color to a light blue with a possible chair rail around three sides of the pool. I'll post when they are spraying the ceiling.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad you got the job! Looking forward to the ceiling pictures and seeing your latter/plank setup.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We ended up with 32' ladders layer across the pool with 3/4 own board on top of them

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We ended up running (2) 32' ladders slightly opened across the pool with 3/4 osb boards over them. We draped the pool with 6 mil plastic as I figured I could use it again on some RRP projects. The project took 2 guys 7 days to complete including the pool area, baths, changing rooms, and utility closet. It came under budget by 4 man days.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice job!

Why didn't the drywallers and tapers leave their scaffolding for you in the first place?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Great gig for the middle of winter for sure!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I didn't know ext ladders were rated for walk planks. Good to know.

I always thought this was the approved method of working a swimming pool ceiling


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

This was a repaint not new construction. 

My guy put a utility knife in his pocket just incase he fell and went thru the cover he could cut his way out. I told him he better not fall or this would of been a free paint job

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, that guy with an extension cord on a drill, on an aluminum ladder, in a pool of water. What conversation does this guy have with his workmates before setting this up?!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ARC said:


> Wow, that guy with an extension cord on a drill, on an aluminum ladder, in a pool of water. What conversation does this guy have with his workmates before setting this up?!


How did he get out there??


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> How did he get out there??


He jumped off of the diving board. Duh...


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, we don't have indoor pools like that here in Australia so never have these kinds of problem jobs. lucky I guess


----------

